
Why your iPhone selfies don't look like your face - forrestbrazeal
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/12/your-iphone-selfies-dont-look-like-your-face/578353/
======
vanattab
I can live with that kind of touch up I am just sick of swiping through human
cat and dog pictures with giant eyes on dating sites.

